# Econoline Mini-Max 6 Ton Tilt Bed



## Bobcat

I saw one of these in Berlin, NH last week. It was hauling a couple of antique horse-drawn plows, probably to the Lumber Jack Festival that's going on there this weekend. Anyone have any experience with or heard anything about these trailers? I need something bigger (higher GVWR) for my Thiokols and really like how low these are as well as the the minimal tilt angle. The axle/tire arrangment is new to me. A good or bad setup for hauling on snowy/icey/sloppy roads?

http://www.econolinetrailers.com/TrailerSpecSheet.asp?TrailerID=1


----------



## Trakternut

Looks like a good trailer to me, Bob.  I don't think you'll have any more problems on crappy roads than with any other tandem axle trailer.  You'll figure out where to position your load to help it handle well.  With that spread, you'll find out that you'll have somewhat less tongue weight, but you can just move your cat forward a few more inches and fix that.


----------



## pixie

I asked about these on another forum and most people felt that the inside tires were trouble makers.

I wanted one for the same reason of low deck height but bought a regular deckover type and it is stable even with tall machines  . The fold down ramps are a bit more work but I haven't had any traction issues with any of the 6-8 different track types that have been on it.

My deck height is about 32"


----------



## Bobcat

I was thinking the inside tires might be a bear to change. Is that the problem mentioned on the other forum...or something else?


----------



## mla2ofus

I think a good quality 12v impact wrench would make changing an inside tire a lot easier. Also a good 10-12 ton hyd jack w/ enough blocking to jack on the frame instead of the walking beam.
                              JMHO,
                                      Mike


----------



## pixie

Ya, inside tires are what people disliked about them. Checking the air, changing them.... their very existance !! 
The response I got was pretty much "Why would you have inside tires if you could possibly avoid it ? "

The salt and other corrosives on the road may be another reason that you seldom see them up here. Some heavier trailers are that style but it may be the only way to get the heavier ratings.


----------



## Doc

My Houseboat trailer has inside tires like those.  They are preferred to multiple single tires on he outside which would be required to handle the load if I didn't have the inside tires.  This is easier for turning.  Eight tires (all on the outside) have a tendency to break away from the axle when turning on concrete.  The pressure is extreme.  The boat trailer does not have a deck so changing the tires is not an issue if the boat is not on it.  With the boat on it, it's a pain.  The beginning of this season I had 3 flat tires, two of them on the inside.  I had to jack up the boat and trailer to get them off.  Had to jack it even higher to get them back on (and had to dig to get enough clearance.  Before taking the boat out or the water this year I'm having tubes put in all the tires.  This way they will not loose the seal around the rim like they did this past spring....so all I'll need to do is add a little air to them and be ready to launch the boat.


----------



## Bamby

Doc a lot of folks with houseboats at our marina block up their boats with cribbing to relieve the tires and suspension from having to support all that weight all winter. And most are pretty crappy trailers and they have few problems with them.


----------



## Doc

Yep, and I cribbed up the rear of mine.  This year I plan to crib it all.    
I talked to the Gibson rep at the houseboat show in Louisville last Feb. and they also recommened cribbing instead of a trailer for extended sitting.
Still if you get a flat you have to jack way up or remove the trailer from underneath.  Neither option is any fun.


----------



## mtntopper

Another potential problem is with the off set inside wheel having to cut an all new rut in a slushy or snow covered road. It will jerk your tow vehicle around if the snow and slush is very deep on the road surface. You do plan to haul a snow cat and not a boat, correct? Get a tow vehicle (1 ton at least) that can pull a goose neck deckover trailer and leave most of the troubles behind..I really like the goose neck with single wheels and dual axles for most of my loads. The trailer tracks great on the highway but will cut corners in sharp slow turns..... That is why they put rub rails on them........

Here is a pic of one I loaded on my trailer last friday for a journey east.....


----------

